# Raised to the Sublime Degree of a Master Mason!



## Derinique Kendrick

Good Morning Brethern,
It is with great pleasure that I inform my brothers that last night I was raised to the Sublime Degree of a Master Mason. Words can't even begin to describe how I am feeling right now. What an amazing experience. So amazing I actually haven't slept since I made it in (Good thing I don't have to work today lol). 
I want to take this time to thank each and every one of the brothers who have supported me, encouraged me, and answered any questions that I may have had  even going back to when I was trying to begin the application process. I have to say that I have grown since I asked back in November of last year, received my petition on February, and from the night I was initiated in April up until being Raised last night. I know that there is so much more growing to do.
Sorry if I'm going on a rant, but I'm just so happy to be here right now.
Proud to be a Master Mason
Greensboro Lodge No. 223
Greensboro, Georgia 
MWPHGL of Georgia
Petitioned: 2/22/15 I: 4/21/15 P: 5/19/15 R: 7/21/15


----------



## coomby

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## LightSeeker357

Congrats Good Brother !

Leon Hampton
Tyre Lodge #29
Newark, NJ
MWPHGL of NJ


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

coomby said:


> Congratulations Brother!


Thanks Brother!


LightSeeker357 said:


> Congrats Good Brother !
> 
> Leon Hampton
> Tyre Lodge #29
> Newark, NJ
> MWPHGL of NJ


Thanks Brother!


----------



## dfreybur

You have kinfolk around the globe now.  We bicker at the same time as we love, just like other types of family.

I do a presentation when I attend degrees in person, with versions per degree.  I don't think I've posted in on the forum yet.  Being my own creation I don't give exact quotes each time.

The degrees of Masonry tell the story of the building of King Solomon's temple.  As you learned in one of the earlier lectures one of the construction materials used to build the temple was Lebanon Cedar.  At the moment Lebanon Cedar is on the endangered species list so no man may cut one down.  We are American Masons and we are not in the Holy Land here in (Florida).  American Cedar thrives nicely here in America.

While you were listening to the lecture I was writing on this block of American Cedar that I give you now as a memento of your degree for you to keep.  On one side of the block I draw symbols related to the degree.  As your degree tonight was a Master Mason degree I drew the Square and Compasses as they were under your hands during your obligation.  On the other side of the block I wrote which degree it was tonight and the date.  I did not write your name.  Not just because I don't want to misspell your name on a memento for you to keep, but to illustrate that Masonry is a group endeavor not a solo one.  You write your own name on your own block to illustrate that you are now on our team.  (Hand the newly adopted brother block and magic marker)

As you go out into the mundane world after our meeting, I ask you to look around you.  You will see a forest of men and like a forest they will be of many types.  Mixed among these men will be your fellow Cedars.  We come in all sizes, shapes and colors.  Some green and straight.  Some greying and wind swept.  Over time you'll be like so many of the fellow Cedars you see.  Now that you're a Master Mason the brothers raised from now on will see you in their forest.  Go forth and make us proud that you are now among us.

Welcome again, and again to the family thrice adopted brother.  (Shake hands, hug and get back the magic marker)


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

dfreybur said:


> You have kinfolk around the globe now.  We bicker at the same time as we love, just like other types of family.
> 
> I do a presentation when I attend degrees in person, with versions per degree.  I don't think I've posted in on the forum yet.  Being my own creation I don't give exact quotes each time.
> 
> The degrees of Masonry tell the story of the building of King Solomon's temple.  As you learned in one of the earlier lectures one of the construction materials used to build the temple was Lebanon Cedar.  At the moment Lebanon Cedar is on the endangered species list so no man may cut one down.  We are American Masons and we are not in the Holy Land here in (Florida).  American Cedar thrives nicely here in America.
> 
> While you were listening to the lecture I was writing on this block of American Cedar that I give you now as a memento of your degree for you to keep.  On one side of the block I draw symbols related to the degree.  As your degree tonight was a Master Mason degree I drew the Square and Compasses as they were under your hands during your obligation.  On the other side of the block I wrote which degree it was tonight and the date.  I did not write your name.  Not just because I don't want to misspell your name on a memento for you to keep, but to illustrate that Masonry is a group endeavor not a solo one.  You write your own name on your own block to illustrate that you are now on our team.  (Hand the newly adopted brother block and magic marker)
> 
> As you go out into the mundane world after our meeting, I ask you to look around you.  You will see a forest of men and like a forest they will be of many types.  Mixed among these men will be your fellow Cedars.  We come in all sizes, shapes and colors.  Some green and straight.  Some greying and wind swept.  Over time you'll be like so many of the fellow Cedars you see.  Now that you're a Master Mason the brothers raised from now on will see you in their forest.  Go forth and make us proud that you are now among us.
> 
> Welcome again, and again to the family thrice adopted brother.  (Shake hands, hug and get back the magic marker)


Thank you very much for that warm welcome brother @dfreybur


----------



## nickthomp

Congrats brother!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

nickthomp said:


> Congrats brother!


Thanks brother!


----------



## mrpierce17

Congratulations Brother


----------



## Ripcord22A

Congrats!


----------



## Bro. Staton

Congrats and welcome....Now get in there and become a resourceful and useful brother...We expect great things from you young man. Again congrats...


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

mrpierce17 said:


> Congratulations Brother


Thanks Brother


jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks Brother


Bro. Staton said:


> Congrats and welcome....Now get in there and become a resourceful and useful brother...We expect great things from you young man. Again congrats...


Thank you brother! I plan to do just that sir!


----------



## Andymac40330

Congrats brother!


----------



## KSigMason

A belated congratulations Brother!


----------



## Keith D. McKeever Jr.

Congrats brother!!!.... You will definitely enjoy this everlasting journey.

Keith D. McKeever Jr.
Suburban Lodge #213
North Charleston, SC
Dist. #1 MWPHGLofSC


----------



## Bro. S.Brown

I'm a little late...but congratulations, Brother!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Andymac40330 said:


> Congrats brother!


Thanks Brother!


KSigMason said:


> A belated congratulations Brother!


Thanks a lot Brother!


Keith D. McKeever Jr. said:


> Congrats brother!!!.... You will definitely enjoy this everlasting journey.
> 
> Keith D. McKeever Jr.
> Suburban Lodge #213
> North Charleston, SC
> Dist. #1 MWPHGLofSC


Thanks Brother! I plan to enjoy every bit of it! 


Bro. S.Brown said:


> I'm a little late...but congratulations, Brother!


Thank you Brother!


----------



## crono782

Congratulations Brother. I am very glad that you stuck with it and are now joined with us as a newly made Master.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

crono782 said:


> Congratulations Brother. I am very glad that you stuck with it and are now joined with us as a newly made Master.


Thanks brother! It has indeed been a long road. I am also glad that I stuck it out because the feeling I had after being raised was well worth the wait! I have to say thank you for all of you help while I was playing the waiting game even when I was overthinking things. You along with a few other brothers reached out and helped in some kind of way and in my eyes that's what this brotherhood is all about, and for that I thank you! 

Well wishes to you for your year in the East! I hope to go through the chairs and earn the priveledge to say that I am undertaking the same thing in the years to come!


----------



## MRichard

Congratulations, Brother! Your journey is just beginning.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

MRichard said:


> Congratulations, Brother! Your journey is just beginning.


Thanks Brother!


----------



## Joshua71

Congrats Brother!


----------



## Buckeye

Congratulations Brother, your journey is just beginning.


----------



## cbdub405

congrats brother 

Sent from my Z970 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Ghost

Congrats Bro.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Joshua71 said:


> Congrats Brother!


Thank you brother!


Buckeye said:


> Congratulations Brother, your journey is just beginning.


Thank you very much brother! Looking forward to it! 


cbdub405 said:


> congrats brother
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


Thanks Brother!


Ghost said:


> Congrats Bro.


Thanks bro!


----------



## Gomabxi

Congratulations!


----------



## blessed7051

Congrats brother!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Gomabxi said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks brother! 


blessed7051 said:


> Congrats brother!


Thanks brother!


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Congratulations brother. Be careful traveling.


----------



## GKA

A hearty Fraternal congratulations my brother, I hope, and believe that you will become a shinning light for others who follow in your footsteps, as all brothers have done who have gone this way before.
Welcome to the fraternity.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Travelling Man91 said:


> Congratulations brother. Be careful traveling.


Thanks brother! I will take extreme caution while on my travels!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

GKA said:


> A hearty Fraternal congratulations my brother, I hope, and believe that you will become a shinning light for others who follow in your footsteps, as all brothers have done who have gone this way before.
> Welcome to the fraternity.


Thanks brother! That is surely the plan! I've been told I get out of it what I put in. That being said I plan to get a lot out of it!


----------



## BroBanks

Bro Kendrick, I haven't been here in awhile but I send you my congratulations and want to let you know how proud I am of you for being a young man who was determined and hungry enough to seek out and go through becoming a up standing young man as I mentioned to you when I started talking with you we older brothers like to see young men do great things with their lives once again Congratulations Brother Kendrick.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

BroBanks said:


> Bro Kendrick, I haven't been here in awhile but I send you my congratulations and want to let you know how proud I am of you for being a young man who was determined and hungry enough to seek out and go through becoming a up standing young man as I mentioned to you when I started talking with you we older brothers like to see young men do great things with their lives once again Congratulations Brother Kendrick.


Thanks Brother Banks! That really means a lot to me. I appreciate it all!


----------



## Dennis Hurts

Congratulations brother, I believe I can graduate at you earlier but it did not post, and I hope you didn't break the goat back,LOL!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Dennis Hurts said:


> Congratulations brother, I believe I can graduate at you earlier but it did not post, and I hope you didn't break the goat back,LOL!


Thanks again brother! You did personally on my profile page a while back. And I'm a pretty small guy, so I'm sure I didn't do the goat's back much harm lol


----------



## Ripcord22A

Wait.... u got to ride the goat? No fair.....no....FAIR!


----------

